# NYX Brushes



## GlamYOURUs (Nov 29, 2007)

Do you have them? Do you like them?

How are they? Soft? Hard? Doable?

Are they worth the money?

http://nyxcosmetics.com/Main_Pages/Profile_B.htm


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 29, 2007)

The only NYX brush I have is the eyeliner one and I LOVE it. I love it more than my 209.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Nov 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_The only NYX brush I have is the eyeliner one and I LOVE it. I love it more than my 209._

 
O really? Why is that? Is the NYX much more softer?

I really like the new NYX brushes by looking at the pics. I haven't come across them yet in person but they do look like they can get the job done. Especially the duo fibre looking one.


----------



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Nov 29, 2007)

I have the eyeshadow brush and it's nice and soft but mine sheds like mad!


----------



## Karen_B (Nov 29, 2007)

I just recently got the eyeshadow brush no 4, and I used it this morning. Works perfectly! And at 5 dollars or something similar, you really can't beat the price.


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_O really? Why is that? Is the NYX much more softer?

I really like the new NYX brushes by looking at the pics. I haven't come across them yet in person but they do look like they can get the job done. Especially the duo fibre looking one._

 
Well, it was $2.95 for starters. It's the perfect size to make a straight and narrow line with my Fluidlines and it holds up well.


----------



## lovelyweapon (Mar 24, 2008)

Anyone tried any?


----------



## missmacqtr (Mar 24, 2008)

i have the Smokie brush and it is so good,and very soft.i love it


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 24, 2008)

I've heard the silver handled ones are better than the ones with the black handles. For the price, I see no harm in trying it, especially if the brush quality reflects the actual makeup quality.


----------



## xoleaxo (Mar 24, 2008)

i just bought one.. i think it's similar to MAC 239?  anyway, it was only $4, so worth the money-- it's soft & picks up a lot of eyeshadow!  it applies smoothly & is great for soft blending, too.  i am definitely gonna try the eyeliner brush when they get them in stock.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Mar 26, 2008)

I ordered a couple of these from Cherryculture and they arrived today. I have been using shadow brushes 3 and 4 which I really love. I love the way the 4 picks up just the right amount of shadow for the eye. The skunk brush looks beautiful. I have yet to compare it to the MAC 187. For the price it looks great, but I will have to compare the two. I also ordered a large powder brush which looks lovely. I have to use them to see if they shed.  I bought a dome contour brush from my local beauty supply store and it shed so bad that I took it back. I ordered another one, so I will see how this one works. Overall, you can't go wrong with these brushes for the price. I highly recommend the shadow brushes. I will update later on the skunk and powder brush.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Mar 26, 2008)

Okay, so I decided to try the  NYX Professional Flat Top Brush (Skunk). I compared it with my MAC 187 and while both brushes are soft, the 187 is really the best of the best. The 187 brush feels so luxurious on your skin. The NYX brush shed as soon as I ran my fingers through it. It also shed as I washed it and this black dye came off. I washed the brush about 4 times and the black dye kept coming out. I used MAC brush cleaner. I would say the brush is okay, I would not rush out and buy it. I don't like shedding and black dye running from my brushes. I will see how it works tomorrow when it's dry.


I'm glad I bought it at 20% off because I would be really pissed if I paid full price for it. Oh and the bristles have a strong chemical odor.

Same situation with the NYX Profession Brush The Big One Powder Brush. Shedding, Black Dye and strong chemical smell. Stick with the eye brushes and forget about the face brushes.


----------



## juliankrby (Mar 29, 2008)

the eyeliner brush is the best, owned it at one point in time and it was great!


----------

